# Jsar Anyone?



## Juggernaut (Jul 12, 2007)

What do you think of this block of metal? Any owners want to share their opinions?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Juggernaut said:


> What do you think of this block of metal? Any owners want to share their opinions?


don't own one, but,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im not an owner either but it looks serious...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i do like those marathons....not so keen on the ones with the tubes, but that one looks just right


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

47mm diameter and 17mm thick and weighing in at 160g, without the strap I believe. A serious hunk of metal indeed. Oooooohhhhh! Want one.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

are these avilable to buy? or are they only american army issue?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> are these avilable to buy? or are they only american army issue?


Available to buy. Comes as standard on a rubber strap. A solid link bracelet is available at extra cost.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 12, 2007)

The SS bracelet can be found for $250, but it looks so nice. I have just ordered a Jsar and can't wait to give it some wrist time


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

get a lumpy on it!!!!


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a Marathon basic field watch and I love it. The jsar will be my next watch(on ss)I would have had one by now only a Ball Watch Co (fireman) caught my eye and I just had to have it...I just love 'em tubes.

The jsar I think is the ultimate tool watch.


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Oops I got a bit giddy with my post...

The jsar is cool but it's the gsar that will be mine next


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you could always use it for knocking in nails at times when you can't find a hammer









It would rip **** out of my door jambs if I had one.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I don't care for the 'corn dog' hands. I like big watches, but this one is big for the sake of being big, IMO.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

corn dog!!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

_"The corn dog is the only meat on a stick that has its own holiday. National Corndog Day is a celebration of basketball, the corn dog, tater tots, and American beer that occurs in March of every year on the first Saturday of the NCAA Men's Division I Basketball Championship."_

Corn dog

The things I learn here....

(Very nice watch, BTW, my basic Marathon is a favourite beater)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I like it, very nice,I would like to try it before buying it though.....

But, one thing, 22mm lugs on such a massive watch? Whats that all about?


----------

